# Any reliable online shops from anywhere in the world that ship to the UK?



## n00bCube (Mar 12, 2011)

*Any online shops from anywhere in the world that reliably ship to the UK?*

*EDIT* The title should have read 'Any online shops from anywhere in the world that reliably ship to the UK?' 

Or even an online shop within the UK. But my main preference would be China, since they usually have the best selections and the best prices.

The main reason why I'm asking is because I ordered a cube on ebay from China, but it never came. The guy said he'd send me another one, but that never came either.

So I tried an online shop in China and ordered a cube from there. Guess what? That never came either.

I'm getting sick of this. I'd just like to be able to order a cube preferbly from China, and have it arrive.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 12, 2011)

order from Lightake. It's free shiping to all over the world.


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lightake is the best


----------



## ianography (Mar 12, 2011)

puzl.co.uk is stationed in the UK, although they don't have that many products and they don't say what brand they are Alot of the time.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 13, 2011)

Cube4You, also based in China are good and offer an express delivery service. Takes about 3 days if you are impatient and want the same delivery wait as you'd have for a UK based company.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 13, 2011)

CubeDepotusa.com Speedcubeshop.com Icubemart.com are all based in the usa but they ship reliably to the UK


----------



## theace (Mar 13, 2011)

Best deal you can get IMO


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2011)

Bit of a bump for those interested.

Though Puzl.co.uk do not stock many recognized speed cubing products, more a range of different puzzles. I did notice they now stock v-cubes. Just ordered a 5x  My only cheap 5x5 couldnt cut 1/2 a millimeter, let alone half a cubie :fp


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 18, 2011)

Although it may be a bit arrogant to speak for myself, you can find a bunch of great speedcubes and other puzzles at my shop. Shipping for International orders over 75 is free and very reasonable if not over that price. My prices are even cheaper than Lightake.com in many instances.


----------

